# Tenacity on tall fescue, should I spot or spray entire lawn?



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

I was recommended to use Tenacity on a recently overseeded lawn with Tall Fescue.
Thanks again to this forum for leading me in the right direction.

I overseeded tall fescue on 4/22.
Aerated, used some peat moss,...and my lawn quickly became healthy,...unfortunately so did the crabgrass.
My question would be on the application, should I just try and spot spray,...or cover the entire lawn?
I am not sure how much of my lawn is the new fescue and how much is the winter rye...pic included.

Thanks for any advice on this product. temps are going to be high 80's low 90's for about the next week.
Ordered 8 ounce bottle from amazon,...should last a lifetime since it is said to cover 2 acres.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

In my opinion, it's a bit early...you might kill some of the new grass. There are other herbicides for crabgrass, even some that work better. I don't have real experience with them, and am not sure how soon after seeding you can use them, but I'm sure someone here will bring them up as an option. Good luck!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is 2 weeks after seed down. Have you noticed any germination of your seed?

If no germination, then you might take a risk and use tenacity as a foliar (non ionic surfacant).

If germination, then you could use quinclorac 28 post germination. But luck will have it that tall fescue is one that tolerates it at any time. Therefore you could use it now against crabgrass. Read quiclorac label for more information.


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

Definetly have germination already....I already hit the order button on the tenacity....I did some reading and watched a few YouTube videos...I only saw good things said when used with tall fescue. I will look into quiclorac as well.
Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I also think it is a bit risky to use Tenacity on grass as young as yours. Tenacity is a great product, but I think you would be safer delaying use right now.

As g-man suggested, quinclorac is a good option for you because it can be used on young Tall fescue.


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

thanks, I am attempting to cancel the tenacity but it is a third party seller so we shall see....o well if it ships, I will use later once the fescue has matured I suppose.

Can someone confirm this product on amazon will be ok?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015X6FP82/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3CSVO8NHOYKTX&psc=1


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

apparently I cannot post the link?
it is made by select source and is quinclorac 75 herbicide.
@social port


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

That looks right to me...but check the label when you receive it. Absolutely do that.
It should say that the product is safe to use 7 days after tall fescue germination.
And be very careful with measuring and mixing.


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

@social port I appreciate your time. Exited to hopefully have a lawn to make the neighbors jealous!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

You're welcome.
When you are reading over your label, also note any mention of temperature restrictions. I've absolutely killed fescue by using 'safe-for-fescue' herbicides in temperatures outside of the suggested range.


drjoeshmoe said:


> Exited to hopefully have a lawn to make the neighbors jealous


Yes! That is awesome. Also bear in mind that you are going into the heat of summer with a young cool season grass. Let's hope everything goes well, but it might not. Either way you will probably need to reseed again this fall (and actually, now that I am thinking about it, I believe that, in another thread, g-man suggested that you also look into warm season options. That is something to keep in mind as you assess after the heat of summer passes). Best of luck :thumbup:


----------

